# * دعوة عامة * ... لكل أعضاء القسم الكرام



## أمير صبحي (27 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


إخواني وأخواتي الأعزاء :

# لقد شرع الملتقى فى بناء مشروع هندسي علمي ضخم 
ألا وهو الموسوعة العربية الهندسية .


# وقد تم تبويب الموسوعة الى الأقسام الهندسية المختلفة المحتواه بالملتقى 
وتم بدء العمل بالفعل فى كافة الأقسام الهندسية تقريبا ً .


# وها نحن ندعوكم للمشاركة فى وضع اللبنات الأولى فى قسم هنسة الطيران بالموسوعة لنشترك معا ً بإذن الله فى بناء 
الموسوعة العربية لهندسة الطيران .


# ولن أسرد هنا مدى أهمية وإختلاف هذا الهدف عن غيره .. فيكفي للقارئ كلمة " موسوعة " لتوضح له مدى الإستفادة المرجّوة من إنشائها والهدف الذى نسعى اليه .


 # والملتقى بأعضائه بل هو أعضائة ...لذا فهو يتطلع لأى جهدٍ كان من هؤلاء لوضع أول أحجار هذا الصرح الهندسي الموسوعي الشامخ بإذن الله .


# والمشاركة تكون بقدر المُستطاع فقد تشارك أيها العضو الكريم بموضوع أو تنظيم أو رد أو مشورة أو حتى متابعة فقط ... 

ولا تستصغر ً من المعروف شيئا  أبدا .. ويدون بذلك إسمك على واجهة هذا الصرح الكبير الذى نسعى لبناءة بإذن الله . 

# وقد تم فتح باب العضوية فى  (لجنة العمل) الخاصة بالموسوعة العربية لهندسة الطيران .. وهي بإنتظارإنضمامك لها ومن ثم إشتراكك ومساهمتك مهما كان قدرها وأيا ً كان نوعها كما أسلفت .

فقم بزيارة الموسوعة العربية لهندسة الطيران لتفعيل عضويتك ومساهمتك بلجنة الموسوعة 

من

الموسوعة العربية لهندسة الطيران 



*
* *((فمعا ً نحو موسوعة عربية شاملة لهندسة الطيران )) 
*
* --------------------------
 --------------------
 ------------
 ------
 ---



*​


----------



## زرقة السماء (27 أكتوبر 2009)

لا زلنا ننتظر مشاركاتكم يا مرتادي ملتقى الطيران ...

الموسوعة عمل جماعي و لن تنجح اذا لم نتعاون جميعا لأنشائها ..

فلنقتطع جزء من وقتنا لنجاح هذا العمل ...

و لنجعل لانفسنا بصمة ايجابية في كل مكان نمر به


----------



## أمير صبحي (30 أكتوبر 2009)

............. (( دعوة للإنضمام )) ..............


----------



## أمير صبحي (10 نوفمبر 2009)

زرقة السماء قال:


> لا زلنا ننتظر مشاركاتكم يا مرتادي ملتقى الطيران ...
> 
> الموسوعة عمل جماعي و لن تنجح اذا لم نتعاون جميعا لأنشائها ..
> 
> ...




............. (( دعوة مستمرة للإنضمام )) ..............


----------



## عماد المشهداني (12 نوفمبر 2009)

استاذ امير السلام وعليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اود ان اسجل رغبتي بالمشاركة في هذا العمل الجميل وانا جاهز لاي عمل بهذا الخصوص ... المطلوب وضع خطة العمل وتوزيع المسؤليات ورسم الاتجاهات وادخال مجموعة من التخصصات الهندسية وطيار واحد على الاقل ويفضل ان يشارك ملاح معنا ايضا ... الافكار كثيرة وسنتعاون معكم باذن الله 
انه عمل كبير يستحق الاهتمام 
بارك الله فيكم ... وفقنا جميعا الله لما فيه الخير لكل الناس
تقبلوا خالص تحياتنا​


----------



## عماد المشهداني (12 نوفمبر 2009)

ارى تصنيف موسوعة معلومات هندسة الطيران اما على الحروف الابجدية لعناوين المواضيع او بحسب المواضيع التخصصية على شكل اقسام ( اي ان يكون التصنيف موضوعي ) وكما يلي :
1 . مواضيع قسم السلامة الجوية 
2 . مواضيع الهيكل والمحرك طائرات ( او مواضيع قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية / طائرات ) 
3 . مواضيع الهندسة الكهربائية والاوتوماتيكية الخاصة بالطائرات 
4 . مواضيع قسم الهندسة الراديوية والالكترونية 
5 . مواضيع هندسة تسليح الطائرات ( او مواضيع التسليح الجوي )
6 . مواضيع هتدسة صيانة وادامة الطائرات 
7 . مواضيع الطيران العامة ( التي لا تقع ضمن تخصص محدد / تقنيات طيران عامة ) 
8 . المواضيع الخاصة بالطيارين والملاحين
9 . مواضيع الضيافة الجوية 
10 . صور , مواصفات , تصاميم طائرات 

واية تصنيفات اخرى 
تحياتي
​


----------



## زرقة السماء (13 نوفمبر 2009)

عماد المشهداني قال:


> ارى تصنيف موسوعة معلومات هندسة الطيران اما على الحروف الابجدية لعناوين المواضيع او بحسب المواضيع التخصصية على شكل اقسام ( اي ان يكون التصنيف موضوعي ) وكما يلي :
> 1 . مواضيع قسم السلامة الجوية
> 2 . مواضيع الهيكل والمحرك طائرات ( او مواضيع قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية / طائرات )
> 3 . مواضيع الهندسة الكهربائية والاوتوماتيكية الخاصة بالطائرات
> ...




ممتاز اخ عماد ... 
ننتظر نشاط كبير في موسوعة هندسة الطيران ..

بالتوفيق لكم جميعا ان شاء الله


----------



## عماد المشهداني (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*


زرقة السماء;1351543 قال:



ممتاز اخ عماد ... 
ننتظر نشاط كبير في موسوعة هندسة الطيران ..
بالتوفيق لكم جميعا ان شاء الله

أنقر للتوسيع...

حياك الله اختي العزيزة 
نحن تواقون للبدء بهذه الموسوعة الجميلة 

واسمحي لي ان اضيف هذه المواضيع الى ما تم تصنيفه في الفقرات العشرة التي اشرت لها في الرد السابق :
11 . المواضيع الخاصة بمعارض الطيران 
12 . المواضيع الخاصة بمؤتمرات الطيران
13 . المواضيع والمعلومات الخاصة بشركات الطيران
14 . المواضيع الخاصة باكاديميات ومعاهد الطيران
15 . كتب ومجلات الطيران
وربما ستظهر مواضيع اخرى اثناء العمل من قبلنا او من احد الاخوان الاعضاء 

بارك الله بكل الجهود الخيرة ... تحياتي لكم جميعا*


----------



## أمير صبحي (13 نوفمبر 2009)

عماد المشهداني;1350202 قال:


> استاذ امير السلام وعليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اود ان اسجل رغبتي بالمشاركة في هذا العمل الجميل وانا جاهز لاي عمل بهذا الخصوص ... المطلوب وضع خطة العمل وتوزيع المسؤليات ورسم الاتجاهات وادخال مجموعة من التخصصات الهندسية وطيار واحد على الاقل ويفضل ان يشارك ملاح معنا ايضا ... الافكار كثيرة وسنتعاون معكم باذن الله
> انه عمل كبير يستحق الاهتمام
> بارك الله فيكم ... وفقنا جميعا الله لما فيه الخير لكل الناس
> تقبلوا خالص تحياتنا​




 بارك الله بك َ وفيك َ مهندس عماد المشهداني 

ومرحبا بإنضمامك للجنة العمل لموسوعة هندسة الطيران 

وحقيقة ً أسعدني هذا شخصيا ً أخي الكريم 

والعمل يحتاج لتكاتف مجهوداتنا نحو هدف واحد بإذن الله .. لذا الدعوة مفتوحة لجميع الأعضاء 

--------------------------------

عزيزي عماد : 

- تم إنشاء قسم ( موسوعة هندسة الطيران) بالفعل .. لذا يمكنك إدراج أى شئ يخص الموسوعة (سواء مشاركة , توضيح , إستفسار , ..الخ . )

وذلك فى هذا القسم الذى تم إنشاءه بالفعل أخي من هنا .. حيث يمكنك إنشاء موضوع ..

وسنقوم معا ً بعدها بالتشاور حول كل مضمون داخل الموسوعة ومن ثم التعديل كيفما نشاء .


- وأخيرا ً .. يا حبذا لو تضيف رغبة إنضمامك بزائد نبذه عن دراستك( إذا رغبت ) فى الموضوع هذا  أخي .



حفظك الله من كل سوء وسدد خطاك ونفع بنا جميعا ً 


تحياتي لك َ 


​


----------



## عمراياد (13 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله بكم على المجهود العظيم الذي يصب في صالح المنتدى والاعضاء


----------



## أمير صبحي (17 نوفمبر 2009)

عماد المشهداني قال:


> استاذ امير السلام وعليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اود ان اسجل رغبتي بالمشاركة في هذا العمل الجميل وانا جاهز لاي عمل بهذا الخصوص ... المطلوب وضع خطة العمل وتوزيع المسؤليات ورسم الاتجاهات وادخال مجموعة من التخصصات الهندسية وطيار واحد على الاقل ويفضل ان يشارك ملاح معنا ايضا ... الافكار كثيرة وسنتعاون معكم باذن الله
> انه عمل كبير يستحق الاهتمام
> بارك الله فيكم ... وفقنا جميعا الله لما فيه الخير لكل الناس
> تقبلوا خالص تحياتنا​




* ............. (( دعوة مستمرة للإنضمام )) ..............*

​


----------



## أمير صبحي (6 ديسمبر 2009)

* 

............. (( دعوة مستمرة للإنضمام )) ..............*


----------



## dreams1804 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*  السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​​*​


----------

